# Bike Rack



## derektruswell49 (8 mo ago)

What is the best bike rack for my Benimar 202 ( 2016 plate ) ?


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

First off Derek, welcome to the forum.

Looking at pictures of your motorhome on the web, it looks as though it's already set up to take the Fiamma type of rack however, it might be quite a lift to get the bikes up there.

Friends of our have a different Benimar motorhome and their rack fits onto the Fiamma fittings but has a crank to lower the rack to a more user friendly height.

Sorry I can't help any more than that.


----------



## derektruswell49 (8 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to MHF Derek, do you want a van mounted or towbar mounted one?


----------



## derektruswell49 (8 mo ago)

Thanks for your reply


Pudsey_Bear said:


> Welcome to MHF Derek, do you want a van mounted or towbar mounted one?


Mounted one


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There is the Fiamma range and Thule basically then it's down to how many bikes and style, tow bar type means easy to put on another vehicle or van when you sell it and no holes in the back wall of the van so worth a coat of looking at before committing.









Best motorhome bike rack 2023 - Practical Motorhome


We reveal the winner of the best motorhome bike rack at the Practical Motorhome Awards 2023, as well as our other top picks...




www.practicalmotorhome.com





Halfrauds maybe too.


----------



## derektruswell49 (8 mo ago)

Ive got 2 Electric bikes , so rack has to be robust enough for the weight


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not got a bike rack so I'm stuck to help more, but a few do have electric bikes and you might get more help if they find this thread, but the site was changed a lot the other day and many are finding their feet still.

I suppose the batteries are removed to help out.


----------



## derektruswell49 (8 mo ago)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not got a bike rack so I'm stuck to help more, but a few do have electric bikes and you might get more help if they find this thread, but the site was changed a lot the other day and many are finding their feet still.
> 
> I suppose the batteries are removed to help out.


Ok thankyou


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We've always had a towball mounted. 
Some of those racks look really high to lift bikes and electric ones are even heavier. 
Also on't fancy drilling into the back to support all that weight.


----------



## derektruswell49 (8 mo ago)

Webby1 said:


> We've always had a towball mounted.
> Some of those racks look really high to lift bikes and electric ones are even heavier.
> Also on't fancy drilling into the back to support all that weight.


Sounds about right to look into that . Thanks for your response !


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Motorhome manufacturers often include strengthening spars to create preferred mounting points for cycle racks, backboxes, etc. when they build the van - have you checked your handbook or with the manufacturer or a dealer?


----------



## derektruswell49 (8 mo ago)

rogerblack said:


> Motorhome manufacturers often include strengthening spars to create preferred mounting points for cycle racks, backboxes, etc. when they build the van - have you checked your handbook or with the manufacturer or a dealer?


No , but its a good idea ! Thankyou


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi get a towbar mounted one
I have seen rear wall mounted racks that have pulled away from the rear wall i made my carrier that bolts to the original chassis but if you have a towbar then you are halfway there

Barry


----------



## derektruswell49 (8 mo ago)

powerplus said:


> Hi get a towbar mounted one
> I have seen rear wall mounted racks that have pulled away from the rear wall i made my carrier that bolts to the original chassis but if you have a towbar then you are halfway there
> 
> Barry


Thanks Barry for your reply !


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

If your motorhome is like those I've seen doing a google search, it already has the fittings and presumably the strengthening provided by the manufacturer, so it should be able to take a rear wall mounted carrier without ripping out however, there is a weight limit on these things and your electric bikes may be close to that limit. Check your manual!

The second thing is your ability to lift your bike up that high.

As I stated in my original reply, friends of ours have a rack that picks up on the Fiamma mounts but has a mechanism that lowers the rack to a more comfortable level for loading.

We've been motorhoming for 16 years now, we've always had rear mounted racks and touch wood, have never had a problem with them, I do wonder whether those that have pulled away from rear wall is due to some underlying reason such as weakened/damaged rear wall, lack of proper bracing/poor installation or overloading of the rack?

I'd suggest, the main thing you need to consider is the weight of your cycles and your ability to lift them onto the rack, if you have any doubts about either of these now or going forward, maybe a towbar mounted one is the way forward for you.


----------



## derektruswell49 (8 mo ago)

MrWez said:


> If your motorhome is like those I've seen doing a google search, it already has the fittings and presumably the strengthening provided by the manufacturer, so it should be able to take a rear wall mounted carrier without ripping out however, there is a weight limit on these things and your electric bikes may be close to that limit. Check your manual!
> 
> The second thing is your ability to lift your bike up that high.
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much for your guidance 👍


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure of the layout of the van, if it has a garage then an aluminium plate could be added internally to assist with the weight, rear lounge maybe if it could be below cushion height and if rear bathroom/kitchen more difficult, behind units perhaps.

Which ever access would be needed to fit them as you need to tighten the bolts inside.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello Derek, 
I haven’t got a tow bar, bike or rack only my Navajo, just wanted to say welcome to the forum and hope we see you posting a lot more.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think 9 posts is bad for two days


----------

